# Alaska's Pot Probs



## Lezbein (May 30, 2007)

In Alaska you can grow weed legally, but some law makers have tied this law. A guy in Alaska had grown 2 plants; I think 6' tall; and had to go to court about it. His landloard wanted to sue him over it or have him evicted, but luckly he won. The court allowed him to keep his pot. But what does this say? How much weed can u grow in Alaska, it's seems legal to grow as much as u want, but with so many politicans barking at it, I hope the law dosen't change. They have asked for the law to change, but with no luck, good.  Sometimes with all these legal laws, it's still tricky when growing. Alot of fine rules and laws can come into play later. Almost like an issue that isn't just black and white but little shades of grey. What other states are legal -I heard Oaklahoma and some parts of S.Cali- and what are the laws there, little or not?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 30, 2007)

I thought the plant #'s in alaska was 24 plants maximum.. they may have changed the laws since then though... maybe someone from up north will chime in .

Alaskans love their pot, and no chump landlord is going to take it away from them...


----------



## allgrownup (May 30, 2007)

S. Cali????

I have heard of no areas in CA where its legal to grow.  Now if you want to live deep in a forest with incredible survival skills.........who's going to search you out?

Far as i know, there is no place in Cali where you can grow legally unless you have a medicinal card which limits your growing, which i would be fine with.....except there's nothing wrong with me......and i want to be able to get/change health insurance whenever i want.

i don't understand why so many young adults are getting these cards.  Sure you can get them.......but then you get entered in the MIB and it has negative implications later.  Remember your medical records??? you tend to need those sometimes.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 1, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> S. Cali????
> it has negative implications later.  Remember your medical records??? you tend to need those sometimes.



Such as what? You can still get good jobs, and if you wanna be a police officer or a lawyer, just dont tell anyone. And sure some places could not hire you because of it, but oh well. And yeah, you will be on some DEA list or something, but you and 100,000 others are. And i havent heard anything yet about random arrests on people who have their cards. Both my brothers have their card and have had it for almost 2 years now.one is gonna join the millitary and the other is a chef. And with your card you could grow 6 plants right in your front yard. Get home from work and litterly walk to your lawn, wave at your neighbor and pick some buds. Not that i recomend doing that but its still on the table.


----------



## Lezbein (Jun 1, 2007)

maybe depending on your line of work this isn't a good idea, I tried to get jobs as simple as toys r us and home depot as part time work just for extra cash, and they wanted a drug test. You could always take drug cleasners drinks, but don't know if they would say anything about the card, if they were to look up your history,  even if your clean. some industries are like that, maybe anything dealing w/ driving other passengers, train operators, taxis/limos, etc.  i'm kinda suprised at the millitary, but do u think the millitary is a very open job to get compared to others? i heard some armies onces allowed criminals to  join because they desperatly needed soldiers in time of war. they also offer alot of medical, insurance, marriage, legal counceling too. the army sems to be very open to me.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 1, 2007)

ok here's the deal, anyone can get a card, and many need one for legit medicinal reasons.

i do not have a medicinal reason....i just like getting stoned

why would i pretend to have a problem? just so i can grow legally?what is legal? Growing is not legal according to the feds.

so i go get a card and now i need to change my health insurance cuz my rates are to much, sorry.......your out of luck, your ongoing medical treatment is going to prevent you from changing at favorable rates.

Now i need to up my life insurance cuz i want to by another investment property, or a motorcycle, or whatever your reason may be.  SORRY....gunna be declined or not get favorable rating!

anything in your file will be in a universal MIB database (medical information Bureau)   It will stay in that file.  You say you don't smoke cigs, you take a paramed and niccotine shows up, sorry your now a smoker until they allow you to prove otherwise.  All health & Life carriers utilize this database.  Cuz they know you are all liars! LOL

For those who do not have medicinal reasons....i think its foolish to pretend to.  All so you can justify your growing with a card.   the card holds no value to me. IMHO


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 2, 2007)

Nobody should get a card under false pretenses. However since some states allow for no prosecution if you have the card then it could be worth it to some..well state prosecution anyways. 

However.. if they dont' know about it now and you can atleast just get a doc's reccomendation, then if you get caught you will have legal defense in a state court. Just dont' go register and get the card. hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil


----------



## Lezbein (Jun 2, 2007)

this seems like an issue of; people who like to get high but want to look legal in the gov't's eyes (since they say it's illegal.) if only the gov't was to just let it be legal then we would never have these issues of pretending to be sick to get high. it does seem silly to go so far as to do this, but it's the gov't's fault. 

It's like when Germany took over certian parts of Europe in WW 2, they banned certian books, art, newspapers, etc. Their rules, their way; so many people did things in disgue, hidden, under cover. People probaly would have or even did, file for rights or papers thru Germany just to gain access to things like travel permission, even though they were lying.

It's a matter of personal opnion, what you think, in this case its our opnion versus our state's gov't. Since they have the guns we are powerless next to them, unless we would unite and buy guns to fight them (but that sounds wack.) ya'll get what I mean?


----------



## tommyboy (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm in N. California.The rule in my county is 6 mature and 8 immature.The federal gov doesn't recognize growing at all.The thing to remember is just don't push your limits and don't run a parade down the street smoking
a j and you should be OK.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 3, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> S. Cali????
> Far as i know, there is no place in Cali where you can grow legally unless you have a medicinal card which limits your growing, which i would be fine with.....except there's nothing wrong with me......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lezbein (Jun 4, 2007)

N.Cali is legal? Really? Stop joking. whats a good city, town, neighborhood to buy a small home in, quiet, friendly, safe; to grow. I was really thinking about owning a small spring/summer home or apt in Alaska, but it's quite cold + I wanted to live somewhere in Cali in the 1st place. Isn't Oaklahoma legal too?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 4, 2007)

Mmmmm Alaska...My kind of place. Awesome wilderness for hiking/kayaking/fishing/camping in the summer. Then all the pond hockey and snowboarding I could ever want in the winter. 

And the best thing is you can grow more than enough weed for yourself, legally.


----------



## vampvixin (Jun 4, 2007)

jk


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 30, 2007)

My Brother Lived In Fairbanks Alaska You Could Grow Up To 6 Plants And Posess An Oz.it Was Legal!if You Got Caught With More,they Hammered You.this Was A Few Years Ago Tho,it Might Have Changed Since Then>


----------



## Lezbein (Jul 3, 2007)

Does any1 know about Oaklhoma, or more places outside what was mentioned?


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 3, 2007)

I thought it was illegal anywhere in the US.  This is all news to me.  I'd move to alaska if it wasnt so cold.  My brother lives in Cali and it is definitly not legal to grow plants there.  Maybe if you have a card you can grow but not just anybody can grow plants.


----------



## Lezbein (Jul 3, 2007)

The winter/fall time is the bad part, but in Alaska it's great in the spring and summer time; beautiful land, lush growth, all that great looking scenic stuff. I was thinking about getting a summer/spring home out there. Some other people say it's legal in some parts of N.Cali. Where in Cali. does your bro live?


----------



## dashes (Jul 28, 2007)

lol


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 28, 2007)

Lezbein said:
			
		

> Does any1 know about Oaklhoma, or more places outside what was mentioned?


 
I have read that ark. is passing the MJ use and there some others states too..
I think I checked into each state to fine if there trying to pass the MMJ too.. 
I'll try to find what I am talking about in my history if it still there..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 28, 2007)

Here go to www.mpp.org to get what ur looking for!!


----------



## jamstein (Aug 3, 2007)

the most confusing place to grow atm might be england, see you can legally buy the seeds. but you cant cultivate them.....

so all seeds are sold for novelty purposes. yes novelty purposes.

i read in amsterdam youre only allowed 5 plants per house, seems odd for the weed capital of the entire world


----------

